# Useful campaign links and resources



## jonesy (11 Jul 2007)

The thought occurred that it would be useful to have a sticky where people can post links to useful campaign and policy websites. There are some sites that were regularly mentioned in the old C+ campaign forum (RIP), so having them in a sticky would avoid the need to keep re-posting. 

Here's some useful policy and infrastructure websites:

Cycling England's Design Checklist and design guidance- following the hierarchy of measures that advocates on-road cycle provision before off-road infrastructure.

LTN 1/04 - Policy, Planning and Design for Walking and Cycling
This document sets out the policy context that supports the promotion of pedestrian and cycling facilities. It also describes common design principles for pedestrian and cycle provision.

LTN 2/04 - Adjacent and Shared Use Facilities for Pedestrians and Cyclists
Useful guidance on when shared use is appropriate and what standards are needed if this is to be done.

in particular note:
Annex D: Code of Conduct Notice for Cyclists
which very usefully states that: _Ride at a sensible speed for the situation and ensure you can stop in time. As a general rule, if you want to cycle quickly, say in excess of 18 mph/30 kph, then you should be riding on the road._

TfL's Cycling Design guidance


Also of great importance for those advocating on-road cycling:

Bikeability- the new national standard for child cycle training.

Anyone got other useful links to add? What do you think about having a sticky for this?


----------



## Lurker (13 Jul 2007)

Excellent suggestion!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Jul 2007)

'tis done :?:


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jul 2007)

Most local Cycling campaigns are a mine of useful information, but I find that the best one for advice in dealing with accidents ( a common request with new and inexperienced riders) is the London Cycling Campaign 

"What to do in a collision"

I have all the main points on a small laminated card as an "Aide Memoire" - should it ever happen as I know that with the andrenaline kicking in it will keep me focussed on the essentials.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jul 2007)

Wolverhampton on Wheels.


----------



## sheddy (19 Dec 2007)

Car VED Tax online checker. Needs vehicle make - 
http://www.vehiclelicence.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/index.jsp

Car insurance online checker - http://www.askmid.com/askmid.aspx


----------



## jonesy (6 Jan 2008)

*Cycling and health links*

Useful information on the health benefits of cycling:
http://www.cyclingengland.org.uk/health.php

In particular, download the recent report Cycling and Health - What's the evidence? by Nick Cavill and Adrian Davis.

Also lots of useful stuff on the Active Travel part of the Sustrans website:
www.the-evidence.org.uk


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2008)

sheddy said:


> Car VED Tax online checker. Needs vehicle make -
> http://www.vehiclelicence.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/index.jsp
> 
> Car insurance online checker - http://www.askmid.com/askmid.aspx



http://http://www.rac.co.uk/web/vehiclechecks/status_checks/

How does it work with the insurance site. To use it you declare your the owner?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2008)

http://www.atob.org.uk/Bike_Rail.html#Great Western

frequently updated guide to bikes on trains.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/corporate/Guidance-residential-travel-planning-2008.pdf

guidance from TfL on residential travel plans. Some very, very distinguished contributors. I name no names......

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/sustainable/manforstreets/

Manual for streets. It's a bit of a read, but the essential thing is to get the fundamentals. Transport planners tend to gravitate to the bit at the back which deals with pavement widths, but, if you're looking at a planning application in your neighbourhood, and wondering whether it can be anything better than car-based, or working out what might make it more convivial then this isn't a bad place to start.

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/default.asp?sID=1090834683408

Sustrans guide to sustainable neighbourhoods - sort of in the making. Again, there is at least one top-notch person involved here......


----------



## jonesy (4 Feb 2009)

Climate FAQs

Met Office Climate change FAQ
NewScientist FAQ
 US EPA
Realclimate for beginners


----------



## jonesy (12 May 2009)

DfT's Cycling Infrastructure Design guide

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/tpm/ltnotes/ltn208.pdf


----------



## porteous (28 Feb 2010)

Most recent DfT fatal accident data for all road user accidents - good set of statistics, clearly presented and very informative. Gives analysis of accidents by age, location and user group.

http://www.headsup.org.uk/content/mediaassets/pdf/Transport fact sheet.pdf


----------



## sheddy (9 Sep 2010)

The Dutch Master Plan - http://www.fietsberaad.nl/library/repository/bestanden/The Dutch Bicycle Master Plan 1999.pdf
Cycle policy overview with history (in English)


----------



## sheddy (26 Sep 2010)

and a glossy 2009 summary - http://www.fietsberaad.nl/library/repository/bestanden/CyclingintheNetherlands2009.pdf (39 pages)


----------



## sheddy (28 Sep 2010)

Cycling Englands document listings - http://www.dft.gov.uk/cyclingengland/document-map/
Download what you may need soon in case the plug is pulled !


----------



## sheddy (2 Jun 2011)

When the Cycling England site does go down, have a look here instead - http://www.ciltuk.org.uk/pages/cycling


----------



## AnotherEye (18 Dec 2011)

I started the *Roadusers* site this year. Here is the link to the campaigns page:
http://www.roadusers.net/campaigns.html

BTW. I'm not tech savvy & 'am looking for someone to evolve the site into a forum. Please send me a private message if you can help, thanks.


----------



## sheddy (29 Jan 2012)

Your post might be in the wrong place, but what do I know.

You might want to start with the Councillor whos patch it falls in. They should have Saturday morning 'surgeries'
Also the Highways Dept of you County Council should have a cycling officer, but they will have to tow the party (Highways) line


----------



## AnotherEye (29 Jan 2012)




----------



## Banjo (29 Jan 2012)

sheddy said:


> Your post might be in the wrong place, but what do I know.
> 
> You might want to start with the Councillor whos patch it falls in. They should have Saturday morning 'surgeries'
> Also the Highways Dept of you County Council should have a cycling officer, but they will have to tow the party (Highways) line


 
I just realized I posted this as a reply to a thread instead of starting a new one. Will delete this and repost as a new thread in the campaigning forum.

Apologies to Sheddy and Another Eye. Can U do the same with your replies please.


----------



## lydia_forster (10 Feb 2012)

The London Cycling Campaign (LCC) have just launched their Love London, Go Dutch campaign- sign the petition here: www.lcc.org.uk/go-dutch


----------



## sheddy (28 Feb 2012)

DVLA V888 Form to request details on vehicle owner -
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_065303.pdf


----------



## sheddy (31 May 2012)

Bikeweek resources page for ride organisers - http://www.bikeweek.org.uk/resources.php


----------



## theMec (27 Jun 2013)

Sustrans new campaign - Support Cycling to Work - pushing for a national standard of cycling provision at workplaces

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/cycletowork


----------



## sheddy (13 Aug 2013)

Cycling England Archives
http://webarchive.nationalarchives.gov.uk/20110407094607/http://dft.gov.uk/cyclingengland/


----------



## 2pies (30 Jul 2014)

Safer Lorrys

https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/buses/safer-lorries


----------



## sheddy (13 Nov 2014)

Govt Cycling Delivery Plan

Consultation ends tonight 11pm (13th Nov) Sorry if posted elsewhere
https://www.gov.uk/government/consultations/cycling-delivery-plan-informal-consultation


----------



## e-rider (16 Aug 2016)

so is there a campaign to force dog walkers to keep their dogs on leads whilst on cyclepaths? If not there should be. Having dogs running loose on cycleways is insane and I'm sure it doesn't happen in any other civilised country.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Sep 2016)

tim123 said:


> Most recent DfT fatal accident data for all road user accidents - good set of statistics, clearly presented and very informative. Gives analysis of accidents by age, location and user group.



Have you got a link for the bone idle busy amongst us


----------



## Dannz (4 Nov 2016)

I just read study of bike accidents in the Netherlands based on questionnaires of cyclists admitted to hospital. 21% were result of hitting the kerb. (Why aren't white edge lines used more?).


----------



## Bazzer (15 Dec 2016)

Looks like the whiplash reforms might affect cyclists and Cycling UK is launching a campaign about the matter
http://www.cyclinguk.org/press-rele...-claim-plans-cause-backlash-cycling-community

Apologies if posted elsewhere.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Oct 2018)

Advice from the BBC about what to do in an accident.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45703513


----------



## sheddy (12 Aug 2021)

Promoting Active Travel UK, includes case studies
DfT/Sustrans July 2021

https://www.activetravel.org.uk/wp-...ns_A-moment-of-change_final-with-alt-tags.pdf


----------

